# Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier



## Hackman (14. Mai 2012)

*Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Hier mal was neues aus der WTF-Kategorie:
Bin gerade in einem anderem Forum auf ein Video aus der Ghost Recon Future Soldier Werbekampagne gestoßen. Ohne viele Worte...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BoIe7riccU

Zitat aus dem Pressetext: 


> Ubisoft announced Coco as the third member of Team Ghost, a select group  of four celebrity gamers brought together to promote the highly  anticipated video game, Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier™. Just  as the Ghosts are the most elite soldiers and represent a complete range  of skills on the battlefield, each member of Team Ghost is among the  best at what they do and plays a unique role on the team.  Coco joins  NBA All-Star Kevin Love and NFL rookie Justin Blackmon as the third  member of the team


Persönliche Meinung:
Am besten hat mir folgendes Zital gefallen:


> I'm the beauty and the brains of Team Ghost


 
Jawoll, and I am 30, männlich, noch Jungfrau, und kenne Frauen nur von you...tube Und  bin somit anscheinend genau die Zielgruppe dieses epochalen Machwerks. 
Was sich Ubisoft dabei gedacht hat, oder ob das Ganze ein großer Witz ist, bleibt vorerst ihr Geheimnis. Mein Fazit: Fail! 
P.S. Wer in diesem Clip beauty oder brain findet darf es behalten.


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Okay. Ubisoft hatte doch recht.

So tief ist auch Activision nicht gesunken.

PS: Das Weib ist hässlich.


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Man muss das Spiel schlecht sein wenn die so eine Werbung raushauen


----------



## Seabound (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Gekauft!


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Sie punktet mit 2 Argumenten.


----------



## KILLTHIS (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie punktet mit 2 Argumenten.


 
Lass mich raten: Sarkasmus und absolutes Desinteresse an der Thematik?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Scheiß egal, wie sie aussieht, Hauptsache, sie bringt Kills!
Denn mit Aussehen kann sie bei mir nicht Punkten!


----------



## Seabound (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Ob sie das Kinect auch mit ihren ähhh Knie steuern kann?


----------



## Shinchyko (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

*Fail of the Week!*


----------



## RainbowCrash (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Kommts mir nur so vor oder ist das Mündungsfeuer der "echten" Waffen reineditiert?
Sieht dann doch etwas gut heftig aus


----------



## BikeRider (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

 Als ob ein Spiel dadurch besser werden würde, wenn eine Frau in einen Trailer leicht bekleidet ist und mit ihren Hupen wackelt.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Der Frau empfehle ich mal ein ordentliches Upgrade von ihrem Brain.  Wenn wir hier bei PCGH die neue GTX 680 sind in Bezug auf Videospiel-Erfahrung, dann ist sie die Voodo-6 5000. mit 8mb Grafikspeicher.


----------



## Timsu (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Wie kann man nur durch mit den Armen fuchteln shooter Spielen?


----------



## dj*viper (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

würd sie jetzt aber nicht unbedingt von der bettkante schupsen


----------



## Hugo78 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



dj*viper schrieb:


> würd sie jetzt aber nicht unbedingt von der bettkante schupsen


 
Dafür wäre das fette Stück auch viel zu schwer...


----------



## dj*viper (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

fett? ich würde sagen kurvig


----------



## derP4computer (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Greenpeace würde sie ins Wasser zurück ziehen.


----------



## belle (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Sie sieht so künstlich aus, dass sie glatt ein umoperierter Mann unter Östrogen sein könnte...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

@derP4Computer 
Wenn sie noch was trinken würde würde das Gewicht passen und die Farbe auch (blau)


----------



## Do Berek (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Brüste raus,Tanga an,Hirn aus.Und alle so "Yeah"!Worum gings nochmal?


----------



## orca113 (15. Mai 2012)

Die hat ne fiese Fresse und ist vermutlich operiert. Naja der Körper ist schon gut.

Aber egal Ghost Recon FS kaufe ich auch ohne die


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2012)

Wer weiss, vielleicht gibt's die ja zum Spiel dazu... zum aufblasen!


----------



## Dolomedes (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Da wird ohne Gehörschutz geballert, Hauptsache es knallt.

Wer war das mit das Weib is Hässlich ?

Das weib ist "normal" aber Hässlich is se nich.


----------



## Blackstacker (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Die werbung ist sicherlich für die US Kunden gedacht und nicht für Deutschland, denn Coco ist hier ziemlich unbekannt wie man an den kommentaren erkennen kann 
Ice T´s Frau ist dort weitaus bekannter durch eine menge Fernseh shows und vorallem als Model 
für alle die es intressiert: hier ist ihre Homepage


----------



## needit (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

also auf ihrer homepage sieht sie ja noch häßlicher aus


----------



## Kyrodar (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Im Amiland ist die Werbung bestimmt ein Hit. Klischee hin oder her.


----------



## alm0st (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Warum Ubisoft sone Silicon/Botox MILF als Werbemittel einsetzt versteh ich nicht ganz.... da häts was jüngeres (20+) doch viel besser getan


----------



## onslaught (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Na ich weiß nich ... Die großen Hupen sind schon gute Schwingungsdämpfer beim abfeuern der Kalaschnikov 
Das is nix für ein zartes Pflänzchen


----------



## marcus_T (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Dafür wäre das fette Stück auch viel zu schwer...



Knochenbau wie Duke und Pot häßlich, nicht mal für 'n Tausender


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

@onslaught
Hast du Mal auf das mÜNDUNGSFEUER GESCHAUT? Das wurde reineditiert. Die hat nie mit der Waffe geschossen und wenn würd sie umfallen wie ein Stein wobei ihr fetter Arsch doch ein ganz gutes Polster wäre


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Schwachsinniger und billiger geht es kaum noch.
 Aber die Amis stehen ja auf so-was.


----------



## Apek (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Ist ne ziemlich armselige Masche, zumal ich denke, dass man nach dieser großen Pause mit Ghost Recon echt wieder was bringen kann. Wenn die wenigstens ne hübsche Messe-Hostess genommen hätten...


----------



## Sasori (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

schlecht.......?!?

Dieser Thread Existiert nicht, irgendjemand hat mir Drogen in mein Trinken getan, ja so wird es sein....


Aber echt, das zeug macht einen nur bekloppt sowas nehm ich nichtmehr


----------



## iMaGE (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Dafür wäre das fette Stück auch viel zu schwer...


 


Jeder, der sie fett findet, sollte zu nem Psychologen gehen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

@iMaGE  Sie hat nen fetten Hintern


----------



## Rolk (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Das Schönheitsideal der Amis ist schon eine Sache für sich.


----------



## toyzruz (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

naja ... ist doch genau das "pcgh news nivea"  titten + ballern


----------



## Hugo78 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



iMaGE schrieb:


> Jeder, der sie fett findet, sollte zu nem Psychologen gehen.


 
Sicher hat sie keinen hohen Körperfettanteil, aber dafür hat Coco Austin nicht nur Fake Titten, sondern auch einen Fake Arsch. 
Nicole “Coco” Austin – Butt Implants

Diese Frankenstein Tussie oder ihre Bewunderer brauchen eher mal ne Sitzung.
Zumal man bei dem Gesicht ... egal... weiblich schaut das für mich nicht aus.


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Wilkommen im Silicon Valley...


----------



## Pikus (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



Blackstacker schrieb:


> [...] hier ist ihre Homepage


 

Auf den ersten Blick sieht die HP aus wie ne Pr0n-Seite.

/edit: Auf den zweiten auch.


----------



## McClaine (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Die hat nen fetten Popo und Titten allein machen noch lange nicht ne schöne Frau aus, von ihrem Gesicht will ich garnicht anfangen. Ungeschminkt vllt ne schöne Frau, aber so siehts doch einfach nur billig und wie ne Gummipuppe aus  - Um ehrlich zu sein ^^. Aber ja, Ami´s sollen ja bekanntlich auf sowas total abfahren.

Vom Spiel selber hab ich noch nichts gehört, gibts das schon oder wann kommts raus? War damals auf den Konsolen ein riesen Ghost Recon Fan...


----------



## vencam (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

... was ein Schwachsinn!  Find es immer wieder faszinierend, auf was einen geistigen Dünnschiss die Leute kommen. Das kan echt nur von den Amis kommen ... naja da bekommste ja auch in manchen Bundesstaaten, wenn du ein Konto eröffnest, ne Pumpgun als Geschenk! . Wer den Film "Bowling for Columbine" nicht kennt, sollte diesen mal anschauen... sehr interessante Doku.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Habe auf ihrer HP mal auf "Videos" geklickt, war aber genervt als ich nicht das zu sehen bekan was ich erwartet habe


----------



## vencam (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



DR0PB0SS schrieb:


> Habe auf ihrer HP mal auf "Videos" geklickt, war aber genervt als ich nicht das zu sehen bekan was ich erwartet habe


----------



## Hackman (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> @onslaught
> Hast du Mal auf das mÜNDUNGSFEUER GESCHAUT? Das wurde reineditiert. Die hat nie mit der Waffe geschossen und wenn würd sie umfallen wie ein Stein wobei ihr fetter Arsch doch ein ganz gutes Polster wäre


 Naja, dann haben sie die wegfliegenden Patronenhülsen auch reineditiert? Wär ja ein ganz schöner Aufwand für die FX-Abteilung. Oder waren's gar Platzpatronen?
Mir wurscht. ABer es amüsiert mich dass der Thread soviel AUfmersamkeit hat


----------



## dj*viper (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

das liegt am titel, weil es das wort "brüste" beinhaltet.
männer...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

da hat er recht
@Hackman  kann gut sein. Das Münsungsfeuer ist schon fast größer als die Waffe selbst. Selbst wenn das echte Patronen sind würds mich wundern wie die soe so still halten kann, dafür sind ja schon ein paar muckis notwendig


----------



## Ahab (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

WTF IS THIS SH*T 

Wenn einem nichts besseres einfällt, oder man zu einfältig/faul/dumm ist, tja. Dann müssens halt Titten richten.  Sowas ist einfach nur peinlich, aber naja. Sex sells und das Geld hat eben doch immer Recht...


----------



## r34ln00b (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

sex und geld regiert die welt 

btw: bestimmt spielt sie besser wie 90% der *zocker* gemeinde  ... besser wie sich sowieso


----------



## Darkfleet85 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

ist das nicht ice-t's frau?

so schlimm ist dass nun auch wieder nicht, man würde meinen einige hätten probleme mit Frauen... Vorallem laufen doch beinahe alle Frauen so rum im Alltag (zumindest hier)


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



Hackman schrieb:


> Naja, dann haben sie die wegfliegenden Patronenhülsen auch reineditiert? Wär ja ein ganz schöner Aufwand für die FX-Abteilung. Oder waren's gar Platzpatronen?
> Mir wurscht. ABer es amüsiert mich dass der Thread soviel AUfmersamkeit hat


 
Das ganze ist zu 100% n Edit, ich hab mir extra gleich danach nen Vergleich bei FPSRussia gesucht


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Wo man hinsieht Operiert und "aufgebessert", die enthält mehr Silicium als alle Rechner der gesamten PCGHX-Gemeinde zusammen.

Aber das Video hat ja seinen Zweck erfüllt, das Spiel hat jetzt ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommen


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> die enthält mehr Silicium als alle Rechner der gesamten PCGHX-Gemeinde zusammen.



Silicium? Meinst du nicht eher Silicon?


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Da hat wohl wer den Witz nicht verstanden?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Aus was besteht denn deiner Meinung nach Silikon größtenteils?

EDIT:  Post #1337  hell yeah


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Aus was besteht denn deiner Meinung nach Silikon größtenteils?



Aus Siliciumverbindungen und Methylchlorid 

Ist ein interessanter Ansatz, ich berechne das mal annäherungsweise :

Wenn man davon ausgeht dass jeder einen Rechner besitzt mit einem Siliciumanteil des Dies von 50% bei einer Fläche von 200mm² und einer Höhe von 0,5mm ergibt sich ein Volumen von 100mm³ an Silicium. Das macht bei dessen spezifischen Dichte von 2,33 g/cm³ eine Siliciummasse von 0,233 Gramm pro CPU. Multiplizieren wir das mit unseren 80.843 Usern erhalten wir also eine Siliciummasse von etwa 18836 Gramm, sprich 18 Kilogramm. 

Miss Coco müsste also unter ziemlichen Rückenschmerzen leiden, wolle sie mehr Silicium haben als wir 

(disst mich ruhig wegen diesem Bullshit von einer weit hergeholten Rechnung, ich fand's spaßig  )

*EDIT@Apfelkuchen:* Kannst du selber umrechnen, Ivy Bridge hat ne Diefläche von 160mm²


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Rechne bitte mal aus wie viele Ivys man aus der Braut machen könnte 

EDIT: Gwahahaha sauber, danke Bulli


----------



## Primer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Ich würde aufgrund der genialen Thread Dynamik hier bei fast jedem zweiten auf Gefällt mir klicken, würde aber zu viel werden.

Trotzdem großes Lob an die zum Teil tollen Anspielungen hier, ich ich komme ausm lachen echt nicht mehr raus


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Silicon (RAM) hat nun einen neuen Zulieferer ... 
Aber mal eine Frage an die nette Dame, seit wann hasst du den Wunsch wie ein Wal auszusehen?

BTW:Habe nun doch die richtigen Videos gefunden  *KLICK*


----------



## Apfelkuchen (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

@Bulli:
Was deine Rechnung nicht berücksichtigt: Wer hat hier nur eine CPU?  Also ich hab grade 10 Stück da, und in anderen Chips ist auch nich Sand.
Alles in allem dürfte meine Schätzung wohl nicht aufgehen, die müsste sonst wirklich Walvolumen haben.

Das Mädel ist der Grund, warum Burkas erfunden wurden. 
Die "richtigen" Videos von der will ich gar nicht sehen, bei so einem Chirurgieopfer bekommt man ja Albträume 

Achjaa, mal was nebensächliches... das Gameplaymaterial sieht aus wie eine Kopie von BF3 mit ein wenig mehr Sci-fi.


----------



## Empath (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

steht voll auf die blonde. frage mich ob die frau von ice-t wirklich zockt, vortstellen könnt ichs mir  die hat voll den durchtrainierten hammer arsch. find ich gut das sie so diszipliniert ist und ihren hinter so konsequent trainiert.

an die die sich beschweren die hätte viel silikon an sich: na und?, als ob ihr die nicht knallen würdet 

ich wär gerne an ice-t`s stelle


----------



## Jackhammer (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



Empath schrieb:


> bla bla



go outside, get a life, meet REAL Girls, and have fun.


----------



## spionkaese (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



Empath schrieb:


> steht voll auf die blonde. frage mich ob die frau von ice-t wirklich zockt, vortstellen könnt ichs mir  *die hat voll den durchtrainierten hammer arsch. find ich gut das sie so diszipliniert ist und ihren hinter so konsequent trainiert.*
> 
> an die die sich beschweren die hätte viel silikon an sich: na und?, als ob ihr die nicht knallen würdet
> 
> ich wär gerne an ice-t`s stelle


 Reines Silikon. Hab hier irgendwo auch ein Vergleichsbild (Vorher-Nachher) gesehen


----------



## Rohstoff (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> ...Aber das Video hat ja seinen Zweck erfüllt, das Spiel hat jetzt ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit bekommen



Exakt, man kann über das Video sagen was man will, aber Ubisoft hat sein Ziel erreicht. Es wird über die Werbung geredet und Ghost Recon fällt mit dem Schwachsinn auf. Ist wie mit der Fielmann-Werbung: Sind das echte Passanten oder Schauspieler? Keine Ahnung aber es wird über Fielmann geredet 

Es ist so ziemlich die dämlichste und peinlichste Werbung, die ich je gesehen habe. Wenn schon Fleisch, dann bitte richtig. Hatte nicht gedacht, dass ich bei "_Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren_" ein Video von meinem ehemaligen Kompanieführer sehen werde  Was ein Abturn!


----------



## RapToX (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

wenn die ne arschbombe macht, klatscht das bestimmt ordentlich. zumindest wissen wir jetzt, wie ein killertsunami entsteht


----------



## onslaught (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Silikon-Implantate im Po  das wär ja mal was ganz was Neues


----------



## Redbull0329 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



onslaught schrieb:


> Silikon-Implantate im Po  das wär ja mal was ganz was Neues



Ironie? Wenn nicht: Das ist nichts neues, gibt es seit es Brust-Implantate gibt


----------



## onslaught (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Eigentlich wars keine Ironie, habs jetzt doch gegockelt. Wie bescheuert ist doch unsere Welt  Wäre an der Zeit daß mal Gehirnimplantate entwickelt werden. Silikonsynapsen ... omg


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



onslaught schrieb:


> Eigentlich wars keine Ironie, habs jetzt doch gegockelt. Wie bescheuert ist doch unsere Welt  Wäre an der Zeit daß mal Gehirnimplantate entwickelt werden. Silikonsynapsen ... omg


 
doch egal, hauptsache sieht gut aus


----------



## onslaught (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Ein durchtrainierter, straffer Hintern sieht gut aus.  der sogenannte "Knackarsch"

Mit Silikon geschwabbl verliert kein 5 Markstück die Prägung wenn die Backen kneifen.  Die Riesenbacken um dies hier geht findest du "gut aussehend"  ?


----------



## Shi (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

Manchmal schäme ich mich für dieses Forum


----------



## dj*viper (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*

mich wunderts, daß es hier noch nicht geschlossen wurde


----------



## Apfelkuchen (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brüste raus, Tanga an und her mit den Knarren: Wir spielen Ghost Recon Future Soldier*



Shi schrieb:


> Manchmal schäme ich mich für dieses Forum


 
Auch Grafikfetischisten stehen auf Frauen, komm damit klar und lass mal ein paar Leute Spaß haben


----------

